# Home security system w/floodlights and multi light switch



## Swiss (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all,

My question is a bit off topic, but I really trust this forum for good advice. 

In January, I'll be moving my family from Europe to California. Given the much worse crime statistics and the poor wood frame build houses (here it's all solid concrete...), one of my concerns is to keep my family safe in our new home (which we btw haven't selected just yet). In that regard I have the following questions:

- does anyone have advice for really good home alarm/security systems?
- is there an option to combine this with strong exterior flood lights. In other words, an alarm would automatically trigger all outdoor lights to come on. 
- do you know of systems that let you remotely or with one switch turn on all important lights inside your home? I can't be everywhere at once with my Olight SR92 

Would be great to get some opinions from this trusted group. 

Thanks!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 20, 2011)

If you're really concerned about maximizing security, don't forget the dogs.

Look forward to reading the responses here.... where's my popcorn...


----------



## Swiss (Nov 20, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> If you're really concerned about maximizing security, don't forget the dogs.


Got a dog already. Unfortunately, he doesn't know that he's a guard dog 

Enjoy the popcorn...


----------



## Swiss (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone's awfully quiet on this topic and kaichu dento's popcorn is getting stale...:green:

Is there perhaps a better sub-forum on CPF to post this question or do people simply have limited experience with home security?


----------

